# NYC Subway Sleeper Car



## MiRider (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought this was funny, it actually made me lol.

YMMV but I hope it gives some of you a laugh or two.






I love the guy that's totally zonked out.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2012)

ROTFLMAO!!!!Who says New Yorkers don't have a Sense of Humor while on the Subway! ^_^ :wub:


----------



## NY Penn (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, and while you're sleeping, someone takes all your belongings and runs.

Seriously people, have some common sense. While New York is a safe city, it's not work the risk.

And wait... THAT was paid for by the National Endowment for the Arts? In other words me, the taxpayer?


----------



## lo2e (Mar 19, 2012)

NY Penn said:


> And wait... THAT was *partially in a roundabout way *paid for by *a special museum program that is partially funded by *the National Endowment for the Arts? In other words me, the taxpayer?


(Bolded words mine)

Fixed that for you...


----------



## Ozark Southern (Mar 23, 2012)

lo2e said:


> NY Penn said:
> 
> 
> > And wait... THAT was *partially in a roundabout way *paid for by *a special museum program that is partially funded by *the National Endowment for the Arts? In other words me, _one of hundreds of millions of taxpayers_?
> ...


(italicized words mine)

And the repairs continue. You are not the only one funding things; our budget is the result of hundreds of millions of people who all have their pet causes and views of how the country ought to operate. The tax money was never yours to begin with. I realize the NEA is a favourite of many conservatives for throwing stones, but the Endowment has helped many people, including several of my friends, launch careers in the visual and performing arts. I fully support the work of the Endowment, and I'd like my tax dollars to keep going to it. We don't always get our way. Welcome to a democracy.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 24, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> The tax money was never yours to begin with.


 Now, this has to be one of most outstanding statements of complete nonsense I have seen in a long time. If the money taken for taxes was not ours to begin with, then whose was it? I started to make a comment on the rest of your statement, but then decided not to. But I will say this: Even if funding various arts is a good idea, why should it be paid by government with all the other things that need doing? If you want to support the arts, pull out your own checkbook. Don't force a tap into mine. This is particularly true when there is a lot of government funded "art" that is offensive to verious portions of the population that it forced to fund it.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Mar 25, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Ozark Southern said:
> 
> 
> > The tax money was never yours to begin with.
> ...


The people's. It was always the people's, and never yours. Even if you fail to pay your taxes, that money still belongs to us, and not to you alone. Hence why you can be jailed for failing to pay your taxes. You're essentially stealing the people's money.



George Harris said:


> I started to make a comment on the rest of your statement, but then decided not to. But I will say this: Even if funding various arts is a good idea, why should it be paid by government with all the other things that need doing?


Because it needs doing. Art is in the public interest, thus in can and should be paid for with public money.



George Harris said:


> If you want to support the arts, pull out your own checkbook. Don't force a tap into mine. This is particularly true when there is a lot of government funded "art" that is offensive to verious portions of the population that it forced to fund it.


If you're offended by art, you need to view more art.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 25, 2012)

[Moderator's note]

The comments are starting to get political and/or off topic. *PLEASE* keep them on the topic only! Thank you!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 25, 2012)

This is train related?


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 22, 2012)

Green Maned Lion said:


> This is train related?


Only if you can use AGR points for the accommodations. :giggle:


----------

